# Tape Tech Power Assist



## SimonTrick (Aug 28, 2016)

Im looking to treat myself with a new finishing box anyone using the Power Assist from Tapetech is it worth the extra money? Seems like it may come in handy just want some peoples impressions with them


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

http://tapepro.com/tools/flat-finishing-tools/booster-auto-boxes/

i want to try this one


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The TapePro Booster boxes are excellent Killerjune. Here is a short video I made a while ago. You can even run them one handed.
https://youtu.be/Q0VRrCWhTm8


----------



## SimonTrick (Aug 28, 2016)

Wow that is a great box! I may have to look into one of these


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

SimonTrick said:


> Wow that is a great box! I may have to look into one of these


I have tape tech but I tried tapepro too.....my go is for tapepro


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Keke do the tape tech work ok ?
Was wondering because tape pro is not available in North America 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gordie said:


> Keke do the tape tech work ok ?
> Was wondering because tape pro is not available in North America
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


http://tapepro.com/distributors/

I think they may be referred to as Blue Line?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

When I started we ran power assist boxes. They ran just fine. You'll have to adjust your boxing procedure. 

When you place the wheels on the wall they release the lock, the springs begin to assist. When you want to stop you will need to pull the wheels first and have a longer stroke before you pull the blade off the wall. The box will continue to push mud after pulling the wheels until the lock engages. Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

It does Fr8train at least I know there not crap . And tks Willy but blue line can't produce the power assist because tape tech has a north American patent . 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

gordie said:


> It does Fr8train at least I know there not crap . And tks Willy but blue line can't produce the power assist because tape tech has a north American patent .
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


But dont think blue line produce, think they are importing.. but not sure if the patent still block..


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

fr8train said:


> When you want to stop you will need to pull the wheels first and have a longer stroke before you pull the blade off the wall. The box will continue to push mud after pulling the wheels until the lock engages. Hope this helps.


for this I recommend for the horizontal joints to use short handle and for the ceiling or vertical you must use the break all the time


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

keke said:


> for this I recommend for the horizontal joints to use short handle and for the ceiling or vertical you must use the break all the time


Brake


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gordie said:


> Keke do the tape tech work ok ?
> Was wondering because tape pro is not available in North America


the tape tech works good no complain ..... even I like more 7" and 10" over tapepro....but if I go back on finish definitely 12" will be tapepro....to be honest the best box will be a mix between tapepro and tape tech and because this is not possible.....if you go with tape tech I will recommend you to change the springs with stronger ones especially for 12"


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> Brake


sorry....it's midnight and.... I've got a break :drink:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

keke said:


> sorry....it's midnight and.... I've got a break :drink:


Just expected Moore from someone with so much skin in the game. their, there and they're.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey no spell checks I've only got Canadian education here 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gordie said:


> Hey no spell checks I've only got Canadian education here
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Just jackin him up over comments he made about me not being a contractor. Education is what we each make of it. While my English skills are poor my spelling is because I always have my nose in a book. I've read 3 this month.
Thanks for pointing out the power assist patent.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Just expected Moore from someone with so much skin in the game. their, there and they're.



You left out Thar!


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

gordie said:


> Hey no spell checks I've only got Canadian education here
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Now that's funny Gordie! :thumbup: As long as communication happens, it's all good.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> Just expected Moore from someone with so much skin in the game. their, there and they're.


oh well even the best makes mistakes



MrWillys said:


> While my English skills are poor my spelling is because I always have my nose in a book. I've read 3 this month.


What English? Still at this stage? I think you have to upgrade.... you don't wanna be for the rest of your life like this guy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrIFIbD0_OA


----------

